# I'm Done Lurking...



## WeRdryNow (May 16, 2008)

I've been lurking on this site for quite a while and finally decided to get with the program...mainly because the topic of one of my favorite campgrounds (Mossyrock, Wa) came up and I wanted to be able to provide my .02.

Like many others on this site as our family grew, we went from a tent, to a Coleman tent trailer, and graduated to the Outback in 2006 mostly due to the fact that out Pacific NW trips tended to be a bit soggy...and we've had no regrets!

One of the things that attracted me to this website is knowing that there are others out there that are as passionate about camping as we are...sometimes that doesn't translate well when speaking to friends and family that are non-campers so its nice to be able to relate to you all.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi WeRdryNow









Welcome to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to join us! 
What model Outback do you have??

Be sure to check out the many upcoming PNW rallies...They are a great way to meet some really great fellow Outbackers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Very nice adding another PNW camper!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

WeRdryNow ? Let me get this right....you are from Washington...Northern Washington....I'v been there







...What part of you is Dry Now? 
Just kidding, beautiful country and I am jealous. Thanks for chimeing in.
You will notice some of the members are a little push about photos and the sort. Just ignore them. By the way, do you have any photos to share?








Thanks,
Brian


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Northern Washington


Vancouver, Washington, USA is in Southern Washington ... right next to Portland Oregon.

Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada is just north of Washington.

Welcome to Outbackers WRdryNow.

Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Cindy,

Welcome to our forum. (Even if you are another Left Coaster







).

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome from one PNW Outbacker to another.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome from another PNW family!

My big brother lives in Vancouver... and he is an Outback owner as well. He is not on this forum.... something about 3 kids, full time job, not enough time!

Glad to have you! See ya down the road!

Shannon


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

We too love mossyrock park. We will be there memorial weekend. Maybe we will see you there.
Joe


----------



## WeRdryNow (May 16, 2008)

jozway said:


> We too love mossyrock park. We will be there memorial weekend. Maybe we will see you there.
> Joe


We'll be there Memorial Day...#30. See you there!


----------



## WeRdryNow (May 16, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> WeRdryNow ? Let me get this right....you are from Washington...Northern Washington....I'v been there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are dry now in the luxury of the Sydney Outback 31RQS...spoiled, yes...love it, yes! Camping in the PNW can be damp at times and we got tired of setting up camp twice - once to camp and again to dry out when we got home.

We are in Southern Washington, just over the border from Portland. We've camped all throughout Oregon and Washington and will be headed on our longest journey yet this summer to the Tetons & Yellowstone.

I'll post pictures...sometime when I figure that part out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Welcome from another PNW family!
> 
> My big brother lives in Vancouver... and he is an Outback owner as well. He is not on this forum.... something about 3 kids, full time job, not enough time!


Ah phooey....get him on here!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome from another PNW family!
> 
> My big brother lives in Vancouver... and he is an Outback owner as well. He is not on this forum.... something about 3 kids, full time job, not enough time!


Ah phooey....get him on here!!















[/quote]

X2. Once he starts reading, he'll start posting! There's just too much good information and too many friendly folks here to avoid getting hooked. This place is a kind of "cure-all" that is certainly addictive. But in this case, that's a good thing!









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We Are Dry Now







Love it.

Welcome.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Please accept a hardy Outbackers welcome to the group.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome from over here on the east coast. Its amazing how a few "soggy" camping trips can speed up the the travel trailer upgrade. Glad you're here.

Brad


----------

